# probleme lecture dvd



## paskalyon (9 Mai 2009)

Modèle dordinateur:    eMac
  Type de processeur:    PowerPC G4  (1.1)
  Nombre de processeurs:    1
  Vitesse du processeur:    1.25 GHz
  Cache de niveau 2 (par processeur):    512 Ko
  Mémoire:    512 Mo
  Vitesse du bus:    167 MHz

mon mac précité ne lit plus les dvd; le lecteur intégré s'ouvre et se ferme de suite; 
que se passe-t-il et surtout comment remédier à cela? 
a noter : vlc ne lit pas non plus. ja parle d'un dvd acheté dans le commerce bien sur.
merci de vos réponses


----------



## pascalformac (10 Mai 2009)

bonjour

et ca se passe avec quel OSX?
Quel entretien?

Faire l'usuel
Apple hardware test
reset PRAM , rest PMU-CMU
(procédures soit sur doc papier soit sur doc site Apple concernant ton modele)

tester sur une autre session ( autre compte utilisateur)

et optimiser l'OS
( procédures indiquées plein de fois en archives)


----------



## paskalyon (10 Mai 2009)

avec osx 10 3 9 
merci en tout cas


----------



## alaincha (10 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas de réponse toute faite, mais peut être tout simplement le nettoyage de la lentille du lecteur.

Vu l'âge probable de l'eMac.

Et je ne comprends pas: "_le lecteur intégré s'ouvre et se ferme de suite_" qui ne colle pas avec le reste des explications et qui mériterait un développement.


----------



## paskalyon (10 Mai 2009)

merci tout de meme


----------



## pascalformac (10 Mai 2009)

Tu es bien poli
mais tu ne réponds  aux questions

( ou ne donnes pas résultats des tests)

-
commence par réparer les autorisations et  tester sur une autre session


----------



## paskalyon (10 Mai 2009)

les reparations sont faites (onyx) ainsi que le diag  test à l'aide du cd
rien ne s'arrange : que ce soit lecteur dvd intégré ou vlc ils se ferment sans ouvrir le dvd 

????????? 
merci


----------



## pascalformac (10 Mai 2009)

et sur une autre session?
et reset pram PMU?


----------



## paskalyon (11 Mai 2009)

comprends pas "reset pram PMU?"
désolé suis pas pro sinon je ne serai pas ici 
merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 05h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 05h12 ----------

à part ça je ne vois comment accéder à la lentille du lecteur à partir du compartiment


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mai 2009)

bon 

pas à pas

peux tu s'il te plait 
tester sur une autre session?


----------



## paskalyon (11 Mai 2009)

même chose


----------



## alaincha (11 Mai 2009)

paskalyon a dit:


> les reparations sont faites (onyx)



Mais quelles réparations avec OnyX ?

OnyX n'a rien à voir avec ton problème.

Je maintiens que ton lecteur de DVDs est probablement HS. C'est très habituel sur un Mac un peu ancien.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mai 2009)

Absolument
Bestioles fragiles


----------



## paskalyon (11 Mai 2009)

ah ben voila qui est clair .......tout ça pour en arriver là ... merci quand même apple pour leur soit disant fiabilité
exemple : un pote a 1 emac de 3 ans g5 hs (carte vidéo : 700 euros) 

une précision : le graveur cd fonctionne ...rien à voir vous allez me dire 

en tout cas merci de vous être pencher sur mon cas


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mai 2009)

Attends
la gravure passe par le lecteur
Donc ton lecteur  marche
(sinon il n'y aurait pas de gravure)


----------



## alaincha (11 Mai 2009)

paskalyon a dit:


> une précision : le graveur cd fonctionne ...rien à voir vous allez me dire


Nous ne pouvons être à l'écoute que de ce que tu nous raconte.

Tu n'as jamais parlé du comportement du graveur CD.

Alors nous avons effectué des hypothèses.

Si tu n'as pas besoin de notre avis, alors il est inutile de  nous le demander.


----------



## mjpolo (11 Mai 2009)

paskalyon a dit:


> ah ben voila qui est clair .......tout ça pour en arriver là ... merci quand même apple pour leur soit disant fiabilité
> exemple : un pote a 1 emac de 3 ans g5 hs (carte vidéo : 700 euros)
> 
> une précision : le graveur cd fonctionne ...rien à voir vous allez me dire
> ...



Est-ce que cela veut dire que tes CD/DVD sont acceptés,  tu peux les graver mais tu ne peux rien lire, c'est bien ça? 
J'avoue, que tes explications, hyper laconiques par ailleurs, ne sont pas très claires....


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mai 2009)

ou bien c'est le DVD qui est naze ou  le lecteur est allergique à cette galette là
(très très courant)

en tous cas le graveur lecteur marche


----------



## mjpolo (11 Mai 2009)

Ok, le CD d'install passe puisqu'il a fait le test; ce sont les lecteurs DVD et VLC qui ne fonctionnent pas, je pensais alors à un problème logiciel qu'une réinstallation complète du Panther pourrait corriger. J'ai faux?


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mai 2009)

il y a plein de possibles , OS , logiciels ( Apple ou non) , pram ,PMU , ou vrai  souci materiel
( mac  ou DVD)


----------



## mjpolo (11 Mai 2009)

C'est sûr....


----------



## paskalyon (11 Mai 2009)

je pensais avoir été clair 
mon lecteur dvd ne lit pas les dvd. le logiciel dvd s'ouvre pendant 3 secondes  et se ferme sans qu'aucune image du film n'apparaisse; vlc reste ouvert mais les images du dvd n'apparaissent pas (écran noir). 
sinon à part ça je lis et grave des cd (puisque c un combo)  ...

si problème de logiciel : quel autre lecteur gratuit pourrait faire l'affaire ? 
merci à vous

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h48 ----------

même problème avec tous les dvd


----------



## pascalformac (12 Mai 2009)

il y en a plein mais ca ne semble pas là le souci

pour X raisons tu ne veux pas faire ce qui est préconisé ( par nous et d'autres sur d'autres fils) 
tu peux tourner en rond longtemps

dernier rappel
reset pram , reset pmu
verification- réparation du disque

eventuellement APRES
reinstall avec archives qui mettra un OS neuf
( et sauvegarde externe préalable)
et test


----------



## pismomaniaque (12 Mai 2009)

bonjour paskalyon

Je découvre ce fil et ne peux m'empêcher de réagir devant ton scepticisme eu égard aux propositions qui te sont faîtes. Sur macgeneration, les intervenants sont compétents, ils ont souvent plusieurs dizaines d'année de Mac derrière eux et connaissent toutes les arcanes du monde Apple ! 
Voilà, c'est dit en toute cordialité.
Ceci étant, peux tu indiquer quelle est la marque de ton combo ?
En outre, les caractéristiques physiques du laser sont différentes pour la lecture d'un DVD ou d'un CD, ceci est programmé en interne dans le graveur et je pense que le tien est défaillant.
A+


----------



## mjpolo (12 Mai 2009)

Ce qu'il serait bien que tu fasses paskalyon, c'est d'essayer avec en graveur DVD exterrne branché en FW ou le mac d'un ami branché en mode target. 
Cela permettrait au moins de confirmer/infirmer un éventuel PB logiciel.

@pascalformac: l'install avec archivage ne règle pas tous les soucis (expérience perso avec Entourage et iTunes - seul un re-formatage a réglé le pb)

ce lecteur DVD qui quitte....c'est bizarre: il faudrait déjà savoir s'il quitte seulement lorsqu'un dvd est inséré ou à chaque ouverture, même sans le dvd....


----------



## alaincha (12 Mai 2009)

mjpolo a dit:


> Ok, le CD d'install passe puisqu'il a fait le test; ce sont les lecteurs DVD et VLC qui ne fonctionnent pas, je pensais alors à un problème logiciel qu'une réinstallation complète du Panther pourrait corriger. J'ai faux?



Alors je te propose le seul test qui puisse valider éventuellement tes interventions quelque peu laconiques:

Télécharger et installer la mise à jour 10.3.9 combo.

C'est parfois salutaire.

Mais sans garantie.


----------



## paskalyon (12 Mai 2009)

vous parlez dans votre jargon sans vous préoccuper qui est en face 
- j'ai fait exactement ce que l'on me demandait : test du disque, verif + reparations 
- j'ai demandé que voulait dire reset pram et pmu : pas de réponse 
 merci 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h33 ----------

le problème c'est que chacun y va de son interprétation...j'ai fait exactement tout ce que l'on m'a demandé et qu'on interprète mes mots 
je ne mets pas en doute vos compétences mais mettez vous à la portée d'un novice qui pensait n'avoir aucun problème avec mac
mon combo : sa marque ? apple 
Modèle dordinateur:    eMac
  Type de processeur:    PowerPC G4  (1.1)
  Nombre de processeurs:    1
  Vitesse du processeur:    1.25 GHz
  Cache de niveau 2 (par processeur):    512 Ko
  Mémoire:    512 Mo
  Vitesse du bus:    167 MHz
  Version ROM de démarrage:    4.8.8f0

merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h37 ----------

merci je vais essayer et vous tiens au courant

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h38 ----------

un exemple : je ne comprends rien à cette réponse (entretien? usuel? pram? pmu?)
merci 

bonjour

et ca se passe avec quel OSX?
Quel entretien?

Faire l'usuel
Apple hardware test
reset PRAM , rest PMU-CMU
(procédures soit sur doc papier soit sur doc site Apple concernant ton modele)

tester sur une autre session ( autre compte utilisateur)

et optimiser l'OS
( procédures indiquées plein de fois en archives)[/QUOTE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h40 ----------

c'est toi le génie !!!!!!!!! ça marche!!!!!! 
je t'en remercie vivement 

t'es le meilleur !!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h18 ----------

alaincha tu m'as sauvé !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## christophe2312 (12 Mai 2009)

Bonjour paskalon
rest pram et pmu car je vois que vous avez besoin d etre materne , voici un lien !!!
http://macstyle.fr/tutos-astuces/reinitialiser-la-pram-ou-la-nvram-de-votre-mac/
et un essai avec un graveur externe donne quoi?
 tenez bon la solution arrivera 
cordialement


----------



## alaincha (12 Mai 2009)

paskalyon a dit:


> alaincha tu m'as sauvé !!!!!!!!!!



Merci, ton remerciement me fait sincèrement plaisir.


----------



## mjpolo (12 Mai 2009)

Dès le départ je pensais à un souci lié à l'Os, et ce que j'avais proposé hier aurais certainement résolu le pb. 

Certes, la réinstallation complète de l'Os c'est la solution ultime - le repassage de la combo par dessus, proposé par alaincha a fonctionné - tant mieux (on aurait-dû y penser plutôt?.... 
(au fait, on t'as déjà dit que tu ne répondais pas aux questions?....) [en tout cas pas vite ]
Mais sache, à l'avenir, qu'elle ne marche pas à tous les coups (comme l'a d'ailleurs bien dit alaincha)


----------



## paskalyon (12 Mai 2009)

merci à vous tous 
seulement maintenant cela a créé 1 autre problème
l'ordi se bloque : le pointeur de la souris ne bouge plus
je ne sais pas si je vais aller au bout de mon message 
blocage en particulier quand j'utilise utilitaire disque 
faut vraiment que je le revende pour passer à pc


----------



## christophe2312 (13 Mai 2009)

reparation disque dur !!!!!!


----------



## paskalyon (13 Mai 2009)

merci
en fait après la mj osx 10 39 tout marchait bien (lecteur dvd) sauf que mon micro se bloque tout le temps. obligé de le rallumer (la souris ne bougeait, aucune appli de disponible) 
on m'a conseillé de supprimer les fichiers extensions ATI rage dans bibliothèques. ce que j'ai fait : il ne bloque plus mais je n'ai à nouveau plus le lecteur dvd 

je pense avoir donné un sacré indice 

merci 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h24 ----------

avec utilitaire je viens  de faire  la réparation : toujours pareil 
l'ordi ne bloque plus mais le lecteur dvd ne marche plus 
il y a 1 problème avec ces extensions ATI rage : je les enlève l'ordi fonctionne bien mais sans le lecteur dvd. je les laisse après la maj osx combo l'ordi bloque sans arrêt mais le lecteur dvd fonctionne ....... sauvez moi merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h38 ----------

ok sauf qu'un problème est résolu pour un autre créé ... voir plus bas mon explication


----------



## mjpolo (13 Mai 2009)

Tout a déjà été dit:
1. essai avec un lecteur/graveur externe

2. essai avec un dd externe, si t'as un ami qui en a un

2.sauvegarde sur un dd externe 

3. réinstallation à neuf de Panther après reformatage du dd interne....

La combo par dessus ne règle pas tout et pas toujours - déjà dit également 

P.S.: Si tout cela échoue, ça voudra dire que le lecteur optique interne est capricieux; pour le mac qui bloque ça peut être aussi le dd qui a "des trous".....


----------



## paskalyon (13 Mai 2009)

ok si tout a été dit ... sauf que je n'ai pas de réponse apr rapport au lien avec ces fichiers ATI rage qui apparemment y sont pour quelquechose 
mais puisque le sujet est clos 
merci aurevoir

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h56 ----------

ça marche pas!


----------



## christophe2312 (13 Mai 2009)

Bonsoir
Dommage de baisser les bras !!!
Faites les manip dites plus haut
Changer le lecteur dvd(lors du démontage de l emac pensez aussi aux dépoussiérages des barrettes et Carte Mère,cela peut aider, et ne fait pas de mal)
le disque dur doit être aussi fatiguer ,changer le 
la réinstalle de panther sera vraiment préférable


----------



## alaincha (13 Mai 2009)

paskalyon a dit:


> puisque le sujet est clos



Qui as dit que le sujet était clos ?

Et c'est quoi cette histoire de fichiers ATI ?

Je n'ai pas suivi toute la discussion.


----------



## paskalyon (13 Mai 2009)

en fait après la mj osx 10 39 tout marchait bien (lecteur dvd) sauf que mon micro se bloque tout le temps. obligé de le rallumer (la souris ne bougeait, aucune appli de disponible) 
on m'a conseillé de supprimer les fichiers extensions ATI rage dans bibliothèques. ce que j'ai fait : il ne bloque plus mais je n'ai à nouveau plus le lecteur dvd 
 le fait est que lorsque ces fichiers sont supprimés le mac ne bloque plus ...alors ?
pas grave je vais réinstaller le tout 
merci  



alaincha a dit:


> Qui as dit que le sujet était clos ?
> 
> Et c'est quoi cette histoire de fichiers ATI ?
> 
> Je n'ai pas suivi toute la discussion.


----------



## alaincha (13 Mai 2009)

paskalyon a dit:


> je vais réinstaller le tout



Ça ne me semble pas indispensable, mais si tu voix les choses comme ça !

Nos réponses ne correpondent pas à ce que tu aurais aimé entendre.

Donc tu réinstalle tout.

D'accord,

Bon courage, mais j'ai la vague impression que nous allons nous rencontrer de nouveau très prochainement sur un quelconque forum et que tu seras de nouveau dans l'embarras.


----------



## mjpolo (13 Mai 2009)

paskalyon a dit:


> ok si tout a été dit ... sauf que je n'ai pas de réponse apr rapport au lien avec ces fichiers ATI rage qui apparemment y sont pour quelquechose
> mais puisque le sujet est clos
> merci aurevoir
> 
> ...



Susceptible en plus D)
Jamais dit que le débat était clos, mais avant d'aller plus loin il faudrait, me semble-t-il, faire ce qu'on t'a conseillé - nous essayons tous de t'aider, chacun avec son expérience perso.

Si ces fichiers Ati sont là, c'est qu'ils doivent y être - a priori (je lesse les spécialistes donner plus de précisions sur ce sujet, mais le fait que le lecteur optique marche sans et l'ordi bloque avec, indique indéniablement un PB à ce niveau - je n'ai pas de réponse...)

Et d'abord, dans quelle Bibliothèque? 
Parce qu'il vaut mieux ne pas toucher celle du disque dur et savoir précisément ce que l'on fait quand on trifouille dans la bibliothèque maison....

Depuis l'Os X on ne manipule pas les extensions comme dans le 9, il faut faire très attention et moins on y touche mieux l'os se porte.


----------



## mjpolo (15 Mai 2009)

mjpolo a dit:


> (je lesse les spécialistes.....



heu...."je laisse"


----------

